# aircraft hangar with stored fuel



## BSSTG (Nov 7, 2013)

Greetings,

Well a question has come from our airport manager. Some folks have a helicopter with a trailer they use to transport it in on of our hangars. There are 2 50 gallon storage tanks on the trailer used for refueling with 100 octane fuel. Others that share the hangar are concerned. I have not seen the trailer. Am assuming it's a DOT ok deal. I would think it's ok if it's allowed for highway use but I've never even looked into something like this.

Does this sound reasonable? Concerns?

thanks

BSSTG


----------



## mjesse (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm no expert, but the copter "trailers" I'm familiar with are not for highway use. Only dollies used for hanger to pad movement


----------



## ICE (Nov 7, 2013)

Any street legal trailer can haul a helicopter and the same goes for fuel drums.  As to concerns about the fuel drums....why is that different from fuel tanks on the helicopter or airplanes?


----------



## cda (Nov 7, 2013)

is the hanger sprinkled??? more than likely not

100 gallons of??? Class ???

IFC Chapter 11 sends you to chapter 34

But also is the hanger designed to NFPA 904 and IFC 914.8   2009 edition

""""Minimum would have to meet Chapter 34"""""  for storage. Hopefully they are not fueling and defueling inside the hanger


----------

